# Overall Grand Champion % doe



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ox Creek Dirty Dancing was the Overall Grand Champion % doe at the Empire State Boer Goat Show.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

:thumb: Very very nice, congrats!


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

gorgeous girl! congrats


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...congrats....


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Congrats!!! :clap: :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

CONGRATS!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

What happened to the picture? Congrats anyway!


----------

